# Chances of missed miscarriage after 12 weeks?



## appu

Hi,
I am 12 weeks 3 days pregnant today, I have some dull cramping now and then and am worried it has to do with a miscarriage. I had a missed miscarriage before at 7 weeks. We saw the baby at 11 weeks 5 days and baby was doing good. I have my next visit only at 16 weeks. What are the chances for missed miscarriage after 12 weeks? Please help.


----------



## amy_1234

Didn't want to read and run I'm sure that your baby is fine seeing your baby and heartbeat at that stage considerably reduces your chance of miscarriage! I have had 3 scans so far due to bleeding and when my next scan is due I get really acres and think it's not going to be there my next scan is Wednesday and I'm starting to get really nervous! 

It's just like they say as soon as you get that positive test you are a mommy and the worry starts I font think it's will ever stop so I think we just need to get used to it. Good luck with your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## sammycaine

The dull cramping could just be your expanding uterus. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## krisnjay

I am having the same dull cramping. Everyone said it is the round ligament pain because at 12 weeks your uterus starts to really expand.I went for my scan at 12 weeks and everything was fine. The doctor said the chances of miscarriage after a healthy scan at 12 weeks is less than 1%. I know its in our nature to worry but trust me, its better for the baby for your to relax.


----------



## cacahuete

Hey, didnt want to read and run, a mmc can occur at any time, it's the name tgey give to when the baby dies before you have any symptoms of a mc... I had a mmc at 14 weeks last Jan, but I wanted to tell you that it sounds like you have nothing to worry about! There are 2 big milestones that you already passed, the first is seeing the heart beat at 6 weeks, and the next is after 8 weeks, they say once you see your baby healthy after 8 weeks measuring the right dates and all, your chance of mc drops to about 4%! or less! So since you saw your baby at 11 weeks and all was good, I would say you are just having growing pains! :) but i would never doubt a mothers intuition, if you feel something is wrong, go talk to your doc! Nothing like professional reassurance! But I would say you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## electricfeel

Im having the same pains and put it down to round ligament pain.

I thought if you see the heartbeat at 8 weeks the risk of a mc goes right down.
So if you've seen the baby at 11 + weeks, you'll be around the same % risk as 12 weeks which is less than 1%.

Try not to worry, but maybe ring your doctor or midwife just to put your mind at rest and stop you getting worried.

xx


----------



## mummy2lola

I'm having the same pains since yesterday Hun,have u got a Doppler? I was scared of that dull ache last night but bubba was loud and clear on Doppler so felt alot better instantly xx


----------



## kanga

I have similar concerns to you. I've had 2 mmcs before and am now waiting for my 16 week appointment which seems a lifetime away!

Most of my 1st tri symptoms have died off. I am now hanging onto the symptoms I have left/new ones that have arrived - namely heartburn!

After you have seen a baby at 11 weeks, measuring to dates will all things present & correct, the chances of it dying are very very low. Babies don't just die in there. Our mmcs happened for a reason, probably genetic. As you've see your baby quite late on in 1st tri and all was well, then I would say you are pretty much guaranteed to be fine from here on in. Any genetic problems would have reared their head by now.

Do you still have your 1st tri symptoms/any symptoms?

GL!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## appu

Thanks for all your responses. I called the doctors office and they did not seem too concerned about my dull aches. I have few symptoms but not as severe as before. I hope everything is good with baby. I do not have a doppler but is there any other way I can reassure the baby is doing good?


----------



## Pippin

Less than 5% hon so very good odds :hugs: Sorry about your loss I had one too, you're only a week in front of me :yipee:


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi you could book a private scan there are lots of places out there but baby bond are rearly good,,you can choose with places all over the uk..And book the time and day online as well,,About £99 if you have got that spare..
Good luck...


----------



## SugarFairy

I've had some aching over the last couple of days too with a "heavy" feeling down low where I assume my uterus is. My midwife told me to expect it. Try not to worry. At this stage there will be a lot of stretching and pulling down there x


----------



## Babyfever02

I too am very concerned about a missed miscarriage. I saw my little bean @ 6 weeks and heard the heartbeat, but I won't have another scan until 20 weeks!! I'm just wondering when the baby dies, is the only way to know is by having a scan if there are no other symptoms? I mean, can someone actually be carrying a baby that isn't alive anymore for weeks and weeks.... how many weeks I wonder!?


----------



## PinkP

cacahuete said:


> There are 2 big milestones that you already passed, the first is seeing the heart beat at 6 weeks, and the next is after 8 weeks, they say once you see your baby healthy after 8 weeks measuring the right dates and all, your chance of mc drops to about 4%! or less! So since you saw your baby at 11 weeks and all was good . .


Wow, <4% @ 8wks . . good odds :) 




So sorry for your loss cacahuete xxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Stress isn't good in pregnancy and you guys are getting yourselfs all worried and worked up other something that isn't avoidable.

The further you get along, the better the odds get and I really hope everyone in every trimester never has to face a loss. Our family had a loss at 23 weeks and 4 days with my sister in law, the hospital refused to keep the baby alive as they feel it's not viable until 24 weeks and the reason she went into premature labour was because she had an infection they should of noticed.

Try not to worry ladies, relax and enjoy the beautiful thing that is pregnancy.


----------

